# Sound check.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Just a little chorus and reverb.


__
https://soundcloud.com/hou-tex%2Fclean1


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Sound like the begining of Janes Addiction, Ocean size.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Rawpower said:


> Sound like the begining of Janes Addiction, Ocean size.


I never heard the song before, I was just picking around trying to find some tones.

This one is a ripoff of Rover just using my EQ in order to create a slight OD condition.


__
https://soundcloud.com/hou-tex%2Frover


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Hang on. It's downloading...:tongue:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I think I got it. Mabey not tho.... He he. Just playin with ya bud:tongue:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)




----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Was I close... Lol... Ok I may have been drinkin, but I did dig the sound check thing and it inspired me to play to it... Thanks Gary.. :walkingsm


----------

